
Ask HN: Are there any apps that use Wifi Direct? - seoseokho
Wondering if there are any apps that use wifi direct. Our app (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;xMgxfJ) has offline meshed network mode on top of wifi direct, would like to compare with other apps to see their approach
======
vitovito
Snapchat uses Wifi Direct to transfer HD recordings off their Spectacles.

Perhaps you mean you'd like to see other apps with source available that
perform similar mesh networking?

~~~
seoseokho
I just wanted to see how others performed and what type of UI/UX they were
using. I think Snapchat would be perfect to test out. Thanks!

